# Erdung am Gehäuse



## ThomasMartens (16. Juli 2010)

*Erdung am Gehäuse*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine kurze Frage. Und zwar geht es um den Einbau der  PC-Komponenten mit einem Anti-Statik Erdungsarmband. Bislang habe ich  alles immer "einfach so" eingebaut ohne das irgendetwas passiert ist.  Allerdings hat mir mein Onkel als PC-Spezialst gesagt, dass man sich  besser erden sollte als einen Schaden zu verursachen (was man oftmals  gar nicht mitbekommt). Aber das nur am Rande, nun zur Frage:
Wo schließe ich den Kontakt meines Armbandes an? Leider habe ich hier keine Anleitung und im Netz findet man allerlei verschiedene Meinungen dazu.

Ich habe z.B. gelesen, dass man erst das Netztteil einbaut und dieses ausschaltet; ebenso wie die Steckerleiste, in die das Kabel aus dem Netzteil gelangt. Danach erdet man sich einfach irgendwo an einem metallenen Teil des Gehäuses. Ginge das so?
Bin auch offen für andere Möglichkeiten. Möchte nur nach Möglichkeit einen elektrischen Schock vermeiden 

Grüße,
T

P.S: hoffe ich bin damit im richtigen Subforum.


----------



## RalfWiggum (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erdung am Gehäuse*

Ich schließe mein Antistatikband immer an die Heizung an, ich glaube alle leitungen die nach draußen führen gehen, afaik auch Wasserhahn.


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erdung am Gehäuse*

ich bastel sicher gut und gerne schon 13 jahre an rechnern rum und hab noch nie was abgeschoßen...
die einzigste regel die ich dabei beahtet hab:
1. wenns geht keine kontaktflächen/Chips anfassen
2. und ganz wichtig bevor ich was aus der packung oder der kiste rausnehme 
einfach mal kurz erden. normal reicht es dabei einfach mal ein unlackierten teil des
gehäuses zu berühren...bzw noch ne nummer sicherer, einen unlackierten teil der Heizung berühren. 
Für ganz mutige oder wenn gar nichts anderes da ist nutz ich schon mal gerne 
den PE / Erdungskontakt von Steckdosen^^ Ist aber nicht weiterzuempfehlen wenn man sich 
mit der materie nicht auskennt...

Ich denke bzw finde, wenn man nicht grad den ganzen tag rechner zusammen bauen muß, ist 
ein erdungsband schon fast übertrieben im privaten bereich.

Wenn du das band unbedingt nutzen willst, kannst du es oder am gehäuse anschließen (wenn das NT schon eingebaut und angeschlossen ist) oder noch besser unlackierten teil der Heizung.
Warum das NT eingebaut sein muß? Das gehäuse des NT ist intern geerdet und geht über den stecker raus zu deiner steckdose mit dem PE kontakt und von dort weiter bis zum hausanschluß/Hauserdung. Das gehäuse des NT ist wiederrum mit deinem PC gehäuse verbunden (über die schrauben) und erdet dieses quasi mit. hoffe ich hab dich jetzt nicht vollends verwiert und konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen


ps 





> Ich habe z.B. gelesen, dass man erst das Netztteil einbaut und dieses  ausschaltet; ebenso wie die Steckerleiste, in die das Kabel aus dem  Netzteil gelangt. Danach erdet man sich einfach irgendwo an einem  metallenen Teil des Gehäuses. Ginge das so?


So kannst es machen...find die reihenfolge I.O. NT muß eingebaut sein und mit der steckdose verbunden. sonst ist das gahäuse nicht geerdet und dein band ist fürn arsch.
Ja, du solltest den schalter vom NT und der Steckerleiste AUS haben um nen elektroschock zu vermeiden. 
Der erdungsefeckt geht dabei nicht flöten, weil ein Netzschalter niemals die Erdungsleitung unterbrechen darf.
Es wird nur die Spannungsführende Phase unterbrochen, in manchen fällen auch der neutralleiter


----------



## Own3r (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erdung am Gehäuse*

Ich habe auch noch nie durch ESD (Elektrostatische Entladung) irgendwas kaputt bekommen, jedoch sollte man schon aufpassen. Gerade bei Teppich kann man sich schnell durch Reibung aufladen.

Und am besten nicht direkt auf ein PCB fassen. Dann kann eigentlich nichts passieren. Aber lieber einmal mehr erden als einmal zu wenig .


----------



## ThomasMartens (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erdung am Gehäuse*

Vielen Dank an alle und insbesondere roheed, deine Antwort hat mir sehr geholfen 

Ja stimmt schon, bei mir war bisher auch nie was defekt, obwohl ich bisher immer relativ grob mit der hw umgegangen bin. Aber Vorsicht ist bekanntlich besser als Nachsicht und jetzt hab ich das Teil da, also werde ich es auch nutzen.

Grüße,
T


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erdung am Gehäuse*

Am besten ist es wenn du mit einer Hand den Schutzleiterkontakt der Steckdose berührst und mit der anderen Hand das Gehäuse so gleichst du den ladungs Unterschied aus, darum geht es bei der Sache nämlich. Erst wenn ein landungs Unterschie besteh fließt Strom. Um so höher der Unerschied ist um so stärker der Strom/Spannung. Diese kann schon mal bis zu 30.000Volt betragen und mehr. Du hast bestimmt schon mal jemand berüht und dabei eine gewischt bekommen das reicht um Hardware zu beschädigen.


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erdung am Gehäuse*

Jo kein ding, helfe gerne 
nur immer schwierig nicht zu sehr ins technische abzudriften 
vorallem wenn man nicht weiß wieviel elektrotechnische erfahrung der leser hat...

hulkhardy1 hats ansich super erklärt, es ist wirklich wahnsinn wieviel
spannung man über "statische Aufladung" erreichen kann...

nur mit dem tip mit dem Schutzleiterkontakt wär ich vorsichtig!
wenn das ein 14 jähriger liest und nicht im geringsten weiß was das 
sein soll und aufeinmal anfängt mit nem schraubenzieher in der steckdose 
rumzuspielen, weil einer der 2 lustigen löcher wird schon der "schutzleiter" sein kanns mal ganz schnell tote geben...

jetzt wo ma schon beim thema sind, gleich die auflösung dazu.
der schutzleiter, PE oder auch erdungskontakt genannt sind die 2 goldenen 
Kontakte links und rechts in einer steckdose...also die wo man auch ohne hilfsmittel locker erreichen kann. Diese dienen dazu, das wenn man einen kurzschluß zum gehäuse hat, schlagartig über diesen leiter soviel strom fließt das eine Sicherung (i.d.R.)^^ den strom innerhalb weniger millisekunden unterbricht bevor eine person zu schaden kommt.

I*ch betone allerdings nochmal, bitte NICHT in der Steckdose rumfingern wenn man der materie fremd ist!!!* nutzt lieber eine Heizung oder das PC gehäuse falls das NT schon drin und angeschlossen ist


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erdung am Gehäuse*



roheed schrieb:


> Diese dienen dazu, das wenn man einen kurzschluß zum gehäuse hat, schlagartig über diesen leiter soviel strom fließt das eine Sicherung (i.d.R.)^^ den strom innerhalb weniger millisekunden unterbricht bevor eine person zu schaden kommt.



I.d.R., ist das ein* FI-Schutzschalter*, denn eine Sicherung (LS-Schalter) löst bei einem Gehäuseschluß (gegen Erde) *nicht* aus!


----------



## roheed (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erdung am Gehäuse*



> I.d.R., ist das ein* FI-Schutzschalter*, denn eine Sicherung  (LS-Schalter) löst bei einem Gehäuseschluß (gegen Erde) *nicht*  aus!


sry, aber das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst was du da erzählst oder?^^
FI-Schutzschalter wird normal nur im bad bereich verbaut, zumindest noch vor einigen jahren...und trotzdem ist jetzt nicht gleich jedes haus brandgefährdet!

Grad beim gehäuseschluß fließen kurz mal mehrere 100 Ampere von der Phase über das gehäuse zurück zum schutzleiter und dadurch löst ein LS-Schalter aus!

UPDATE:

deinem Beruf zur folge gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus das du dich vlt. etwas besser mit Elektrik auskennst
und du wirst mir bestätigen das ein LS einen Überlasbereich und einen Kurzschlußbereich hat.
Du kannst einen B6A LS auch gut mit 8 ampere belasten und er wird vlt erst nach einer stunde auslösen
wenn das bimetal warm genug wurde...
Im kurzschlußfall mit einer Überlast des 10 fachen, also 10 * 6 Ampere = 60 Ampere kurzschlußstrom
löst er sofort aus...

Ein FI mist die differenz zwischen dem eingehenden strom und dem ausgehenden strom und wenn dieser eine differenz von
gerad mal 30mA aufweißt löst dieser aus...kontinuierliche Überlastung kriegt er überhaupt nicht mit. 
Angenommen du hast ein gehäuseschluß einer phase und wie der teufel es will das gehäuse ist nicht mehr geerdet (drahtbruch z.B.)
dann steht das gehäuse mit vollen 230V unter spannung. Wenn du jetzt das gehäuse anlangst und hast keinen FI
bist im schlimmsten fall ein fall für den sarg. Mit FI merkt er das der strom der reinging nicht mehr der gleiche ist als
der wo wieder rauskommt (weil ein teil davon über dich abgeflossen ist) und löst innerhalb wenigen ms aus und retet 
dir so deinen arsch. Diesen speziel fall, also ein defeckt der gehäuse erdung kriegt eine Sicherung nicht mit, 
bzw. so spät das deine haare schon angefangen haben zu qualmen.


----------



## Speed-E (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erdung am Gehäuse*

Also ich bastel auch schon ewig an Computern rum (ab Amiga 500) und es ich noch nichts durch einen Statikschlag kaputt gegangen. 
Ich habe mir allerdings angewöhnt ab und zu an meine Heizung zu fassen.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erdung am Gehäuse*

Ich fasse einmal an meinen Heizkörper wenn ich mein Pc zusammenbaue, bastle...Das reicht.


----------

